# The "Lords" prayer



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Matthew 6: 9-13

Our Father in heaven,hallowed be your name.Your kingdom come,your will be done,on earth, as it is in heaven.Give us this day our daily bread,and forgive us our debts,as we also have forgiven our debtors.And lead us not into temptation,but deliver us from evil.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Amen and Appropriate. Glory Be His Name!


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

Some of our Fathers names

El Shaddai (Lord God Almighty)
El Elyon (The Most High God)
Adonai (Lord, Master)
Yahweh (Lord, Jehovah)
Jehovah Nissi (The Lord My Banner)
Jehovah-Raah (The Lord My Shepherd)
Jehovah Rapha (The Lord That Heals)
Jehovah Shammah (The Lord Is There)
Jehovah Tsidkenu (The Lord Our Righteousness)
Jehovah Mekoddishkem (The Lord Who Sanctifies You
Jehovah Jireh (The Lord Will Provide)
Jehovah Shalom (The Lord Is Peace)
Jehovah Sabaoth (The Lord of Hosts)

But my favorite is Abba father
Thus we have been set free to experience our rightful heritage. You can tell for sure that you are now fully adopted as his own children because God sent the Spirit of his Son into our lives crying out, â€œPapa! Father!â€ Doesnâ€™t that privilege of intimate conversation with God make it plain that you are not a slave, but a child? And if you are a child, youâ€™re also an heir, with complete access to the inheritance.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Amen.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

surfdad_96712 said:


> Some of our Fathers names
> 
> El Shaddai (Lord God Almighty)
> El Elyon (The Most High God)
> ...


I was adopted by a Jewish carpenter by the "Grace of God".. Glad I don't have to work for it because I would never make it. Gods grace.. that's all I need.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Once a day.. What do you say..


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I say yes. I do it several already.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Yep! Daily and then some.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Many know the Lord's Prayer. I learned it at a very early age. Unfortunately, many do not know what they are praying for. Jesus left this as a model to show some of the things that we should pray for.

The most important thing we can pray for is the sanctification of God's name, "Hallowed be thy name." Next is what we as witnesses so look forward to, "thy kingdom come, thy will be done, on earth as it is in heaven." God does have His kingdom set up in heaven with Jesus as king of that kingdom. His will is not being done on the earth at this time, but it will be in the near future, when at the battle of Armageddon, all the unrighteous will be done away with, and righteous will reign throughout the earth. The Millenial Reign will begin. It also shows that there will be righteous ones that live on the earth, and will be ruled over by those in heaven. Those that live through that Millenial Reign and remain faithful when Satan and his demons are released "for a little while", will live forever on the earth in a paradise.

"Give us this day our daily bread." God will always give us what is necessary for our existence, sustenance and covering, as long as we put first the kingdom.

"Forgive us our debts as we forgive those..." The only way we can be forgiven, is that if we ourselves are forgiving. 

"And lead us not into temptation". God will never give us more than we can bear. We must constantly examine ourselves to know what our weaknesses are and to do all we can to distance ourselves from those weaknesses.

"deliver us from evil" God has always protected the ones that are loyal and obedient to Him.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm sorry shaggy... the "Lords" prayer is not up for shaggy's interpritation. It stands as is.. The "Lords" prayer.. Notice there is no mention of Jehova in it. It clearly states "Lords" and I am good with that. If you want to interprit it, move it to another post. I'm sure you understand my intention when I posted it origionaly. Thanks..


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

amen seeker
The lord Jesus's prayer is not to be interpreted through the glasses of some pseudo christian group
It stands on it own, no JW interpretation needed
I have a reply but was holding back on the sake of "us all getting along" because we need to coexist and water down the Gospel with the theologys of man (sarcasm intended)

For Christ sent me not to baptize, but to preach the gospel: not with wisdom of words, lest the cross of Christ should be made of none effect.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Please tell me what exactly the Lord's Prayer is saying, and exactly what it means to you. Maybe I am confused on why Jesus left it as a model prayer.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

It is as it was spoken by Jesus himself. No need for interpretation. Jesus spoke.. We should listen. That simple.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jesus spoke about his father, Jehovah. The sanctification of His name was Jesus priority.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

What is this Millenial Reign? Found it i Revelations.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

ITS SO SIMPLE no need to insert your special doctrine

So he said, â€œWhen you pray, say,

Father,
Reveal who you are.
Set the world right.
Keep us alive with three square meals.
Keep us forgiven with you and forgiving others.
Keep us safe from ourselves and the Devil.â€

he was teaching some uneducated fishermen , not some new age theologians


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

surfdad_96712 said:


> ITS SO SIMPLE no need to insert your special doctrine
> 
> So he said, â€œWhen you pray, say,
> 
> ...


No special doctrine, just the truth about what Jesus purpose was by leaving us a "model prayer." Sure a lot of haters on a forum that is supposed to be upbuilding.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

The purpose of Jesus teaching us to pray has NOTHING to do with JW dogma
your truth will not stand the scrutiny of the scriptures nor will it impact the gospel
No Other Gospel
â€¦which is really not another; only there are some who are disturbing you and want to distort the gospel of Christ. 8But even if we, or an angel from heaven, should preach to you a gospel contrary to what we have preached to you, he is to be accursed! 9As we have said before, so I say again now, if any man is preaching to you a gospel contrary to what you received, he is to be accursed!â€¦

1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.

2 The same was in the beginning with God.

3 All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made.

4 In him was life; and the life was the light of men.

5 And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

There are plenty of things I need help with, interpreting the Lord's Prayer isn't one of them. It's simple. Just read it and quit trying to analyze it. Any simple minded person can understand this prayer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> What is this Millenial Reign? Found it i Revelations.


Yes sir.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Shaggy you wrote "the only way we can be forgiven is to forgive others". That's not the way I interpret the prayer. I believe I will be forgiven because of God's grace. Because he sent his son to die for my sins. To forgive someone is to completely release them from a debt. Very hard to do in some situations.
On the other hand, I do not believe your interpretation is wrong. It's just not the way I see it.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Greg E said:


> Shaggy you wrote "the only way we can be forgiven is to forgive others". That's not the way I interpret the prayer. I believe I will be forgiven because of God's grace. Because he sent his son to die for my sins. To forgive someone is to completely release them from a debt. Very hard to do in some situations.
> On the other hand, I do not believe your interpretation is wrong. It's just not the way I see it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


We are forgiven because of Jesus sacrifice. The scriptures state there are things we must do to be in a righteous state, approved before God. At least that is the way I see it. I will cite several scriptures below that indicate that to me. There is something that qualifies that forgiveness. If you take the scriptures literally, it shows that you MUST forgive to receive forgiveness. We had a discourse on this a few weeks ago and it was brought out that there must be a reason for our forgiveness of someone that has sinned against us. They must show repentance for what they did. Here are the scriptures that indicate we need to forgive, besides that quoted above in the Lord's Prayer.

Luke 17:3,4 . 3â€¯Pay attention to yourselves. If your brother commits a sin, rebuke him, and if he repents, forgive him. 4â€¯Even if he sins seven times a day against you and he comes back to you seven times, saying, â€˜I repent,â€™ you must forgive him.â€

Eph 4:32 32â€¯But become kind to one another, tenderly compassionate, freely forgiving one another just as God also by Christ freely forgave you.

Col 3:13 . 13â€¯Continue putting up with one another and forgiving one another freely even if anyone has a cause for complaint against another. Just as Jehovah freely forgave you, you must also do the same.

The scriptures certainly encourage us to forgive one another, but even with God there are reasons not to forgive. Heb 10:26-31 26â€¯For if we practice sin willfully after having received the accurate knowledge of the truth, there is no longer any sacrifice for sins left, 27â€¯but there is a certain fearful expectation of judgment and a burning indignation that is going to consume those in opposition. 28â€¯Anyone who has disregarded the Law of Moses dies without compassion on the testimony of two or three. 29â€¯How much greater punishment do you think a person will deserve who has trampled on the Son of God and who has regarded as of ordinary value the blood of the covenant by which he was sanctified, and who has outraged the spirit of undeserved kindness with contempt? 30â€¯For we know the One who said: â€œVengeance is mine; I will repay.â€ And again: â€œJehovah will judge his people.â€ 31â€¯It is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the living God.

This is where I get my understanding.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Colossians 3:13

As the Lord has forgiven you, you must also do.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

it is wonderful that you should forgive everything & everyone .. that's being His apostle. not just seven but seventy-seven times ...

on translations.
in scripture, Jesus performed several miracles on the sabath. the jews thought that he sinned on their holy day and criticized Jesus for not obeying the law. we as men have interpretations that we espoused as revelations and want even God to adhere to them. the interpretation is already in your heart & souls. the problem is that by admitting to the truth, you may lose face or status. our hardened heart will be the cause of our downfall if our ego did not.



> matt 21:24-27
> 24 Jesus replied, â€œI will also ask you one question. If you answer me, I will tell you by what authority I am doing these things. 25 Johnâ€™s baptismâ€"where did it come from? Was it from heaven, or of human origin?â€
> They discussed it among themselves and said, â€œIf we say, â€˜From heaven,â€™ he will ask, â€˜Then why didnâ€™t you believe him?â€™ 26 But if we say, â€˜Of human originâ€™â€"we are afraid of the people, for they all hold that John was a prophet.â€
> 27 So they answered Jesus, â€œWe donâ€™t know.â€
> Then he said, â€œNeither will I tell you by what authority I am doing these things.


----------

